# Please help, desperate - 18058- Fault Code



## Gaz85 (Jan 23, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago the instrument cluster died in my Fathers car. There were no lights, speedo, revs, etc working at all. I ran a scan with VagCom and it brought up: 

18058- powertrain data bus missing message from instrument cluster 

We bought a used cluster from a local scrapyard but it needs recoding to work with the car. While trying to get the pin code from the original cluster using VagTacho, I noticed the lights on the cluster were all flashing as it was trying to read the pin. Obviously, the cluster is not dead we thought. But when I run a scan with VagCom, there are no lights working at all, nor do they work when the car is being used. 

Any ideas what is causing the cluster not to work? We went from thinking it was completely dead to seeing the lights flashing so there must be something working there. This has been bugging me for weeks now and I found a lot of info on the code on this site using Google search so I thought someone may know something? I am pretty desperate to sort this problem out now as VagTacho could not read the pin code so I have run out of options


----------



## Gaz85 (Jan 23, 2012)

Auto scan result: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine 
Controller: 06A 906 032 MJ 
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT 0003 
Coding: 11510 
Shop #: WSC 06402 
VSSZZZ1MZ3R109151 SEZ7Z0C1959478 
2 Faults Found: 
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
18058 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs 
P1650 - 35-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent 
Readiness: 0000 1001 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes 
Controller: 1C0 907 379 M 
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Coding: 0019970 
Shop #: WSC 00001 
No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC 
Controller: 1M0 820 043 D 
Component: 1M-CLIMATRONIC X0605 
Coding: 00041 
Shop #: WSC 06402 
No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Skipping Address 15-Airbags 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments 
Controller: 1M0 920 922 B 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V03 
Coding: 05424 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VSSZZZ1MZ3R109151 SEZ7Z0C1959478 
No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway 
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006 
Shop #: WSC 06402 
1 Fault Found: 
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. 
Controller: 1C0 959 799 F 
Component: A7 Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00257 
Shop #: WSC 06402 
1 Fault Found: 
01359 - Internal Central Locking Switch: Passenger Side (E198) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio 
Controller: 1M0 035 186 D 
Component: Radio 0001 
Coding: 00401 
Shop #: WSC 06402 
1 Fault Found: 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

That's what happens when you use cloned tools. 

Would you like a piece of BRICK cake? 

Buy a real VCDS version to post here. 

I can help you with your cluster dilemma, however, you must jump through hoops of fire to be authenticated.


----------



## Gaz85 (Jan 23, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> That's what happens when you use cloned tools.
> 
> Would you like a piece of BRICK cake?
> 
> ...


 I had a mates laptop to scan it using his VagCom. I don't own it myself but will be purchasing so that I can use it with my Cupra R. I have no idea if it was a cop version or proper, he just said he could scan it for us  

Is the cluster dead and am I wasting my time trying to get it working? I have a feeling that the dealers will charge my Father a lot to recode a second hand cluster?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I guess you will have to see the dealer to see. 

Here, support is only for real VCDS licensed versions.


----------



## Gaz85 (Jan 23, 2012)

From here? 

http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/VCDS.html 

Can I do stuff such as making all doors unlock with one press of the key with the full version on my Leon Cupra R? 

Would I be able to get the cluster working with it as well? 

Can I use it on more than one computer? To use it I would have to borrow my sisters laptop as I only have a PC which I obviously can't take out to the car


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Some functions yes for doors etc. 

You can use it on another computer if buying a dongle interface, if a license for Lite you can transfer I believe for one PC at a time. 

The cluster, I am unsure of the damage you have done. 

Normally, if you have proper SKC security access code, with VCDS, for that old car, you should be fine. 

Keep in mind Ross-Tech ( VCDS ) doesn't supply SKC codes. 

Time to buy a real version, get it over with. Otherwise, you might as well sit on your thumb or hit it with a hammer.


----------



## Gaz85 (Jan 23, 2012)

I haven't done any damage to the cluster. My Father fitted a set of HID's and went out for a drive. Everything was fine. He went back out a few hours later and the cluster was not working. The only thing I have done was try to read the SKU code with VagTacho and get my mate to run the scan with VagCom. 

Can I post a scan using the free lite version or does it have to be the full paid version? I dont want to splash out for the full yet if the cluster is dead meaning I have to pay the dealers to fix it on top of that?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You must post a real VCDS version auto-scan here and nothing else. 

Again please refrain from asking technical questions until you do so. 


OVER ON OUT!


----------



## Gaz85 (Jan 23, 2012)

OK no problem, I'm not going to spend hundreds of pounds on it at the moment because there are other things that need doing to my own car first, such as new shocks and my Father has booked his car into a garage for tomorrow morning. 

If he has no joy with them and I can find someone in my area with the full PAID version then would it be ok to post the auto-scan result of that here, providing I can get them to scan it for me? 

Can I just ask though, why do we have to post a log of the full paid version when there is a free version available from Ross-Tech themselves which allows you to scan for faults? Surely that is what the free version is for? And if you want to make any changes or do other things then use the paid version?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Your interpretation is twisted. 

Trying a free version to see how a product works before you buy it, and a tech forum supplying help for free, are not in common, or common sense. 

Please use the common sense path. 

Post a valid scan of your own, or one from a valid user and not a paste from a forum. 
This would be really frowned upon. 

It is my opinion that you will spend more money trying to circumvent the tool following your current diagnostic path. 

I see no reason for this thread to continue past here. 

Good day sir!


----------

